# Aux-In Button for my 2008 Audi A4 - Make/Buy?



## quA4ttro (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can find a pre-made button/switch for me to use when I get my ipod/aux adapter put in place? If there is a page around with a process on how to make one, that would be great as well. I'd really like to reduce wires hanging around the car, so using a blank button would be preferred. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------

